# What would be a good step up from a K3 touch?



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm considering my next grinder purchase, moving on from my trusty Compak K3 touch. I'm not sure if I'm ready to get an E8 or the like due to cost, so looking for a sensibly priced upgrade on the 58mm flat burs I currently have.

What would people recommend? Thanks


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What about a 75e?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The usual questions about Spend, Old vs New and Size restrictions need answering before we can post ideas

Your thoughts on Doser vs On Demand would help too


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Fair point! Size not really an issue, spend I'd say south of £800 if possible. Would prefer new but a good used example isn't a put off. Would prefer doserless.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

At the high end of your spend but ticking all the boxes is the Fiorenzato F83E for around £750 new probably

You might get Mazzer Royal for £300 and up for a good secondhand example then add on demand and funnel yourself if you wish.

Going straight to 83mm will be noticeable in the cup

The same is true of 75mm choices like a secondhand Mythos or a new Eureka Olympus 75E both of which will be at or under your spend, are user friendly although I am unclear why the latter now uses the faster motor.

Anyway just a few ideas from me


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> At the high end of your spend but ticking all the boxes is the Fiorenzato F83E for around £750 new probably
> 
> You might get Mazzer Royal for £300 and up for a good secondhand example then add on demand and funnel yourself if you wish.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the suggestions, will take a look at those.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Isn't there an e8 in the fs section https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35635-Compak-E8-(%A3800)-and-Iberital-MC2-(%A360)/page2


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

And now @np123 there is a modified Mazzer too

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36245-2014-polished-aluminium-mazzer-major-auber-on-demand-%A3500


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The F83 is a good choice if you want new. I have one and before anyone says that I am bound to say that, I have also had everything around it and above it and find it hard to think what other flat burr grinders around it actually offer for the price difference


----------

